# Testing $10 macro extension tube



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Bought the extension because it's so cheap that I won't feel dumb even if it doesn't work... And the outcome is not that bad! There is no sharp focus, but hey, I can take close up with my 24-105 lens!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Not that bad for 10 bucks. And where did you purchase this? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

It's from Amazon.com, you can choose the adaptor that fits your DSLR:
Fotodiox Canon EOS Macro Extension Tube Set Kit for Extreme Close-up:Amazon:Camera & Photo


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I got some glass macro Filter for my lens. They work pretty well I got 4 of them for different ranges. this is what I have Amazon.com: 52MM Professional Macro Photography Kit - Includes: Vivitar Close-Up Macro Filter Set (+1,+2,+4,+10), Tulip Lens Hood + Snap On Lens Cap w/ Cap Keeper Leash + Magicfiber Microfiber Cleaning Cloth (NIKON D5100 D5000 D3200 D3100 D3000 D90 D80): Camera & Photo. 

These were taken with a tripod using the 10X filter on my 50mm lens.

shrimp by snowflake311, on Flickr


shrimp4 by snowflake311, on Flickr



This was taken with my 50mm lens using the x2 filter I think it was.


indyeye by snowflake311, on Flickr


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

wow those photos are nice & FOCUS! I'm gonna check them out!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Just bought the filter set and so far I like it! This is shot with the 10X filter on a 50mm 1.4 lens.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

More shots... loving it!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looking good!
*
Close-up filters vs extension tubes:*


With the tubes, you have no degradation in image quality, while the glass elements can reduce some, especially if you stack a few, and they have fat fingers on them.

The basic tubes are a bit cheaper than the filters. There are much more expensive brand-specific tubes that preserve some of the camera/lens functions.

With the close-up filter there is very little light loss, with the tubes it can be considerable, depending on the length of the tube(s) used.

Using the close-up filter retains all of your camera functions - aperture and auto-focus. AF isn't needed with macro shots, but having to preselect the aperture is inconvenient, and once you get into the f11-f16 range it becomes hard to see anything in the viewfinder/live preview.

The filters are somewhat easier to use - no need to remove the lens (and subject the camera innards to dust).

The issue with both - as you increase magnification, that your subject-lens distance goes to nil... makes lighting and shooting timid subjects even more difficult.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice for $10!

usgetata, what fishes are those?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Well written Wasserpest. So far I found the filters are easier to work with than the extension. Gonna test more when speedie's shrimps arrive.
h4n: those are clown killifish and they are spawning weekly! 😁




Wasserpest said:


> Looking good!
> *
> Close-up filters vs extension tubes:*
> 
> ...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

They are beautiful!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice job for 10$


----------



## Synyster1337 (Jan 24, 2013)

usgetata said:


> it's from amazon.com, you can choose the adaptor that fits your dslr:
> fotodiox canon eos macro extension tube set kit for extreme close-up:amazon:camera & photo


edit


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Synyster1337 said:


> So any manufacturer? I just want to take macros of fish when I get really good stuff, hahaha


After testing more, I would recommend the macro filter set more than the tube. It's easier to use since you retain all the camera function. And you can also get a set for around $10-20.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

The extension tubes I got were around $40 but had pins to extend the lens data wires. Works great if you have an I'm body focus motor


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

shift said:


> The extension tubes I got were around $40 but had pins to extend the lens data wires. Works great if you have an I'm body focus motor


I should have gotten that at the beginning lol. Was being cheap for little toy gear.


----------

